
Microsoft Won't Fix a Skype Bug - jis
https://9to5mac.com/2018/02/13/skype-bug-grants-system-access-microsoft-too-lazy-to-fix/
======
clpo13
The Register reports that the flaw was fixed back in October and only versions
7.40 and earlier are vulnerable. The latest version (8.x) is fine.

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/02/15/microsoft_skype_fix...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/02/15/microsoft_skype_fixed/)

